
Say Hello to Monorepo Build Tool - buddyspike
https://github.com/mbtproject/mbt
======
jquast
As somebody who is interesting in using tools like Buck or Bazel, but can't,
because environments include Windows, dotnet, eclipse xylink sdk projects and
other things these tools can't cope with, I'm faced with rolling my own
"incremental-compile-by-git-subfolder-hash" and building DAG's of project
dependencies across a monorepo.

I've done this twice before for build of Scala+Npm and another time for
python, and lots of Jenkins/TeamCity customizations, frankly I'm tired of it.

I'm very excited about finally finding a general purpose tool like this one.

look forward to trying it.

~~~
buddyspike
Thanks for the encouraging words. Docs are pretty rough at the moment, hit me
up if you get stuck anywhere.

